# Recommendations for somewhere better to live



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

We are retired and currently live on the Costa Del Sol and enjoy the sun and outdoor lifestyle. However, I don't like the noise everywhere i.e. on the buses, in the shops, in the cafes etc. I don't like the cheap and cheerful Fiestas and Ferias etc the intense heat in Summer, the bureaucracy...and I certainly don't like the dogs that howl because they are neglected or worse. Can anyone suggest anywhere else where the weather is good but not too hot and there's an outdoor lifestyle, that I can research?? I would just like some ideas for now. Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

beverleyp said:


> We are retired and currently live on the Costa Del Sol and enjoy the sun and outdoor lifestyle. However, I don't like the noise everywhere i.e. on the buses, in the shops, in the cafes etc. I don't like the cheap and cheerful Fiestas and Ferias etc the intense heat in Summer, the bureaucracy...and I certainly don't like the dogs that howl because they are neglected or worse. Can anyone suggest anywhere else where the weather is good but not too hot and there's an outdoor lifestyle, that I can research?? I would just like some ideas for now. Thank you.


do you want to stay in Spain??


----------



## newpower (Jan 14, 2015)

I would look at a different country as it seems Spain don't suit you.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

beverleyp said:


> We are retired and currently live on the Costa Del Sol and enjoy the sun and outdoor lifestyle. However, I don't like the noise everywhere i.e. on the buses, in the shops, in the cafes etc. I don't like the cheap and cheerful Fiestas and Ferias etc the intense heat in Summer, the bureaucracy...and I certainly don't like the dogs that howl because they are neglected or worse. Can anyone suggest anywhere else where the weather is good but not too hot and there's an outdoor lifestyle, that I can research?? I would just like some ideas for now. Thank you.


Here, El Hierro, see photos below, and if you are not an island person, perhaps Bariloche in Argentina


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hepa will be along shortly


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hah... xpost


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Try the Costa de la Luz, the Atlantic coast of Cádiz. There's room for everybody!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Presuming you actually want things like buses, shops and cafes, it's difficult to think of anywhere where people conduct themselves in silence in these places.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Try the Costa de la Luz, the Atlantic coast of Cádiz. There's room for everybody!


'Twas my first thought too


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Try the Costa de la Luz, the Atlantic coast of Cádiz. There's room for everybody!


Don't they have bureaucracy, summer heat, fiestas or howling dogs there, then?


----------



## teatime (Feb 12, 2015)

This is an odd post, I live on the Costa Del Sol and I don't suffer any of things that you describe, well, ok it does get hot in the summer but, erm, this is Spain! 

We are further down the coast, in between Fuengirola and Marbella and it's lovely and peaceful here, I think maybe you should just look at where you're actually having your coffee. Near us is a place called Calla de Mijas and even though its almost next to the main A7 coast road, its perfectly quiet and relaxing. 

If you want somewhere that is cooler with a different type of life, then you certainly need to look a lot further north but remember, the further away you get from areas like the Costa Del Sol, the less British influences you will find so you may not be able to get certain UK foods that you like, etc.


----------



## HarryB (Jan 17, 2013)

We used to live in la Cala, gorgeous little village, wish we were there now


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

The moon ,

only joking , think most of Spain is noisy , even in the campo we get dogs barking, we have learned to tune out , but guests always hear them !!

Hope you find your dream location !!

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## IanB (Feb 11, 2013)

This also begs the question of property prices/rentals. I have collected quite a file on property and the prices but am unable to find any data of conditions to support the differentials.

Our target area is really Costa Blanca South maybe a little inland as a start.For example, what looks like a really nice property in say Ciudad Quesada has a much cheaper price than say Guardamar del Segurra. I have a number of outline details for Aqua Nuevas, cheaper than just down the road.

Yet inland a few K's I have found property also good looking and suitable very similar specs but at higher prices than these in the "touristy" places. Yet there is much advice that inland is better and cheaper.

Does the price reflect crime levels, anti social behaviour, drunks banging on your door etc? Is there any basic rule of thumb to apply in weeding out the bad areas?

We are coming out later in the year for an initial start "on the ground" but this occasion time may be a bit limited and it would be nice to have some sort of plan.

regards
Ian


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

IanB said:


> This also begs the question of property prices/rentals. I have collected quite a file on property and the prices but am unable to find any data of conditions to support the differentials.
> 
> Our target area is really Costa Blanca South maybe a little inland as a start.For example, what looks like a really nice property in say Ciudad Quesada has a much cheaper price than say Guardamar del Segurra. I have a number of outline details for Aqua Nuevas, cheaper than just down the road.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian ,

Well i dont live that near to Quesada , but I do know it has one of the best fish and chip shops around ! 
we often make the 45min journey for it !

You are right area is the most important starting point ! are you looking to live here full time or just holidays ?

Do you like urbanisations ,country , or traditional Spanish village life ?

What I am getting at is different areas suit different people .

I live in the country away from close neighbours, and dont really like urbanisations

yet my inlaws live on a huge urbanisation in La Marina and love it as they can walk to he shops and bars , and get by with no Spanish.

Cheers Tony Agost ALICANTE


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

beverleyp said:


> We are retired and currently live on the Costa Del Sol and enjoy the sun and outdoor lifestyle. However, I don't like the noise everywhere i.e. on the buses, in the shops, in the cafes etc. I don't like the cheap and cheerful Fiestas and Ferias etc the intense heat in Summer, the bureaucracy...and I certainly don't like the dogs that howl because they are neglected or worse. Can anyone suggest anywhere else where the weather is good but not too hot and there's an outdoor lifestyle, that I can research?? I would just like some ideas for now. Thank you.


Maybe you will like Catalonia,in the provinces of Girona,Barcelona or Tarragona (if you like the sea,or near sea.)in sommer is not hot like in the south and in winter is not cold, however the bureaucracy is the same than in Spain ....


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Beverly I understand where you are coming from. Spain is noisy. Tourists on CDS are noisy. Many expats for the first few years are on hols so noisy.

But there are parts of Spain like anywhere a little more reserved where I'm sure you could avoid many of your issues and those that remained would be manageable.

Hepa's Island does seem to be a possibility but I can appreciate living so remote is not everyone's cup of tea. If you don't mind your fair share of rain the north (Asturias/Galicia) has some spots. And I remember Cuenca having some hidden away spots.

But to be honest Spain from bankruptcy to bureaucracy, from fiesta to feria, from music in buses to un-watched TVs in bars, from mistreated animals to cheap porno - ain't going to change in a hurry. Personally I'd look at France. Much more your cup of tea I think

But what would be interesting if you have a mo would be to know if these issues crept up on you or you recognised them early on. But good luck and hope you find your ideal home


----------



## IanB (Feb 11, 2013)

tonymar said:


> Hi Ian ,
> 
> Well i dont live that near to Quesada , but I do know it has one of the best fish and chip shops around !
> we often make the 45min journey for it !
> ...


Thank you Tony,

The final aim would be to live there permanently severing ties as they say with the UK. We are pensioners making it a little easier. We wouldn't want to on a raft of bars nightclubs etc. Access to public transport as we age further would be useful. Total quiet is not, as I know we won't get that in Spain anyway. Reasonable distance to shops, medics and facilities. Urbanisations are not a problem but I would like to be within striking distance of an expat community but it is not essential to in an enclave. Trying to integrate if at all possible is part of the aim hence looking a little away from the "beach" you might say.

The best time we had years ago however was on an urbanisation visiting friends.

Hence I think we pretty easy about the actual place but would like to feel "safe" if there is such a thing.

regards
Ian


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

IanB said:


> Thank you Tony,
> 
> The final aim would be to live there permanently severing ties as they say with the UK. We are pensioners making it a little easier. We wouldn't want to on a raft of bars nightclubs etc. Access to public transport as we age further would be useful. Total quiet is not, as I know we won't get that in Spain anyway. Reasonable distance to shops, medics and facilities. Urbanisations are not a problem but I would like to be within striking distance of an expat community but it is not essential to in an enclave. Trying to integrate if at all possible is part of the aim hence looking a little away from the "beach" you might say.
> 
> ...



Hi Ian,

Where the inlaws live ( La Marina ) might be worth a look , there are quite a lot or retired ex pats there and prices are so low at the moment , as an example their neighbours 2 bed detached bungalow just sold for 65,000 euros last week ! did need some modernisation but still a bargain !

They have never had any problems with crime ( but I guess it is possible where ever you are )

Also the beach is only a short drive away , not to sure about public transport , I know they go on some great value coach trips . 

Also quite near the Airport is Gran Alacant a huge urbanisation , also might be worth a look at .

I suppose when you find an area it might be asking locals who live there what its like , most are eager to help !!

Good luck 

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Trouble is, you'll need a passport to get out and you'll be using whatever the Catalans choose to call a Peseta.

Troll alert Mick. Ignore me.



mickbcn said:


> Maybe you will like Catalonia,in the provinces of Girona,Barcelona or Tarragona (if you like the sea,or near sea.)in sommer is not hot like in the south and in winter is not cold, however the bureaucracy is the same than in Spain ....


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I quite often see people saying they'd like to integrate but I think the fact is that very few do unless living in remote areas. To really integrate you need to develop Spanish to quite a good level and many of those who do learn the language stop well short of what's needed to communicate really effectively.

It would be interesting to see a poll here about how many of us feel we have integrated.

So you could knock that one off your list unless you feel passionately about it, in which case an urb seems ideal.



IanB said:


> TTrying to integrate if at all possible is part of the aim hence looking a little away from the "beach" you might say.


----------



## IanB (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks guys for answering my post and apologies to the OP for hi-jacking, it was not intended as such but a widening of a similar question.

regards
Ian


----------



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

beverleyp said:


> We are retired and currently live on the Costa Del Sol and enjoy the sun and outdoor lifestyle. However, I don't like the noise everywhere i.e. on the buses, in the shops, in the cafes etc. I don't like the cheap and cheerful Fiestas and Ferias etc the intense heat in Summer, the bureaucracy...and I certainly don't like the dogs that howl because they are neglected or worse. Can anyone suggest anywhere else where the weather is good but not too hot and there's an outdoor lifestyle, that I can research?? I would just like some ideas for now. Thank you.


I have lived in East Anglia in the UK off and on for over 20 years. Suffolk is the area that I found there was no noise at all and the weather is good, particularly in the summer where you can lead an outdoor life. I have lived on the Costa Del Sol too, east of Malaga and I was in the campo and I found it to be very peaceful and had no noise from dogs.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beverleyp said:


> We are retired and currently live on the Costa Del Sol and enjoy the sun and outdoor lifestyle. However, I don't like the noise everywhere i.e. on the buses, in the shops, in the cafes etc. I don't like the cheap and cheerful Fiestas and Ferias etc the intense heat in Summer, the bureaucracy...and I certainly don't like the dogs that howl because they are neglected or worse. Can anyone suggest anywhere else where the weather is good but not too hot and there's an outdoor lifestyle, that I can research?? I would just like some ideas for now. Thank you.


Hi Beverley, I think I met you and your other half a few years ago when we lived in Spain. We've since moved back to the UK and are............ missing Spain lol!!!

My thoughts on what you've said and I do understand what you mean....... What about France???? I have a friend who lives near Narbonne, in a beautiful little village, very peaceful, clean, friendly and traditional. Everything Spain has, but without the noise or intense summer heat. That said, I dont know if you were really thinking of leaving Spain itself, so its just a thought

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

beverleyp said:


> We are retired and currently live on the Costa Del Sol and enjoy the sun and outdoor lifestyle. However, I don't like the noise everywhere i.e. on the buses, in the shops, in the cafes etc. I don't like the cheap and cheerful Fiestas and Ferias etc the intense heat in Summer, the bureaucracy...and I certainly don't like the dogs that howl because they are neglected or worse. Can anyone suggest anywhere else where the weather is good but not too hot and there's an outdoor lifestyle, that I can research?? I would just like some ideas for now. Thank you.


What ever you do, first do some proper research into what and where, this time, since you obviously didn't do enough the first time otherwise you would have identified all these problems before moving. Yes, I know I sound as though I am being harsh but a fact is a fact.

Firstly decide just what it is you are really looking for, what you want and what you don't want. Once you have a good idea of the type of area that will most likely suit your purpose, ask if anyone is actually there. I can only speak of the area in which I live which, outside the work period, is quiet (deathly quiet sometimes) except when there are fiestas and weddings when they let off those aerial torpedoes which set our own dogs, and a number of others, barking. It is however Spanish, to the point that there are very few immigrants (about 2% of a population of approximately 5,000) and the immigrants there are, don't mix.


----------



## Pussyrampion (Jun 1, 2014)

My solution to these very real described negatives of living in Spain is to move elsewhere for the half of the year when the heat and noise is unbearable. The winters are fine at least but summers in coastal Spain are a living hell.

From June to October I go to rural France in my touring caravan and sit out the summers in peace, avoiding tourist regions and the heat of the south. I don't need bars and razzmatazz. A quiet, usually wonderful meal in a French restaurant is all the civilisation I need. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

> Horlics;6462769
> 
> So you could knock that one off your list unless you feel passionately about it, in which case AN URB seems ideal.


I live on an urb in central Spain. There are about 100 houses so at least 200 people, but probably more than 300. There's one American, one Brit, an Argentinian, one other south American, a Syrian, 2 children adopted from India and lets say a couple more who are not on the radar. The rest are Spanish.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

beverleyp said:


> We are retired and currently live on the Costa Del Sol and enjoy the sun and outdoor lifestyle. However, I don't like the noise everywhere i.e. on the buses, in the shops, in the cafes etc. I don't like the cheap and cheerful Fiestas and Ferias etc the intense heat in Summer, the bureaucracy...and I certainly don't like the dogs that howl because they are neglected or worse. Can anyone suggest anywhere else where the weather is good but not too hot and there's an outdoor lifestyle, that I can research?? I would just like some ideas for now. Thank you.


If you go higher up you'll find it cooler in the summer, but also in the winter of course!
When looking for a new place be sure you know when and WHERE the fiestas take place. If there's no avoiding them maybe you'll have to contemplate going elsewhere for the duration. (I don't like our local fiestas either, but as I work in another town I can't go away and have to put up with it). Dogs can be a pain in the neck, but you should be able to find out about this before you move to a certain extent.
The bureaucracy is part and parcle of Spain for the moment though


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The CdS is not one continuous strip of bars, concrete, drunken tourists and so on so let's knock that one on the head for starters. I live by the sea on the CdS on the edge of a quiet village and as I write the only noise I hear is tapping of my keyboard. This is the most peaceful place I've lived in.

But let's be realistic: you find a quiet cottage, piso whatever, in a nice, calm, non-touristy relaxed area and you enjoy your tranquillity for a couple of years. 
Then one day Juan and Juanita or Wayne and Waynette Slob either move in next door or park their motorhome within metres of your front door and blast you with Julio Iglesias or Meatloaf in the early hours, not to mention the ferocious barking of their two Rottweilers.
You know, life is built on chance. You literally do not know what's round the corner.
The OP should have done a little more research and spent more time in Spain before committing then s/he would have known that Spain is a joyous, vibrant country where people shout, sing, dogs bark, children screech whenever and wherever.
Our peace is occasionally disturbed by the crowing of next-door's cockerel, the barking of next-door's dog and the exuberant singing of Juan next door after a good lunch.
It's called life. There'll be peace and quiet when I'm dead.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Incidentally, what would be the Spanish equivalent of Wayne and Waynetta Slob?

And how do you teach a cockerel that it is supposed to crow at sunrise, not when it's still dark....


----------



## Tenerife Chica (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd be looking at the south of France too. We're thinking of selling in Tenerife and buying in Pyrenees-Oriental, just north of the Spanish border. These are the reasons why:-

The heat's not as intense in the summer, though winters are still pleasant compared to the UK.

Spanish bureaucracy is a total pain, although I am aware we might find the same in France.

For us (compared to Tenerife) it makes it much more possible to drive back and to if we want to.

In that particular region, you have the best of everything. Beautiful coastline, quiet rural villages, it's not too far to holiday in either Cote D'Azure or Northern Spain. There's even winter holidays not too far away in Andorra.

The deciding factor for us, is that there's no inheritance tax between spouses for non residents. Spain charges ridiculous inheritance tax between non resident spouses.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Tenerife Chica said:


> I'd be looking at the south of France too. We're thinking of selling in Tenerife and buying in Pyrenees-Oriental, just north of the Spanish border. These are the reasons why:-
> 
> The heat's not as intense in the summer, though winters are still pleasant compared to the UK.
> 
> ...


France was on our list of possibles but the bureaucracy and the taxes made it a no-go.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> There'll be peace and quiet when I'm dead.


You've given up on the idea of haunting all the other forum members, especially certain ones?


----------



## Tenerife Chica (Oct 10, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> France was on our list of possibles but the bureaucracy and the taxes made it a no-go.


In what way? Which taxes?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> You've given up on the idea of haunting all the other forum members, especially acertain ones?


I'm trying to work out how.
Couldn't bear the thought that you might miss me (some of you)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Incidentally, what would be the Spanish equivalent of Wayne and Waynetta Slob?


I nominate Cristina Borbon and Iñaki Urdangarin (the king's sister and brother-in-law). One of the things I like about Spain is that it parodies the rich, not the poor.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I nominate Cristina Borbon and Iñaki Urdangarin (the king's sister and brother-in-law). One of the things I like about Spain is that it parodies the rich, not the poor.


No group is above being parodied, though. I really like those Donald McGill postcards, there's nothing like them nowadays. They're just crude and obscene now.
Silly people come at all social levels. 
Don't you think the UK parodies the rich and powerful, though? There are sometimes excellent cartoonists, can't remember the one who does The Guardian cartoons.
Wayne and Waynetta Slob are recognizable types, sadly. I came across them whilst attempting to educate their children.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I nominate Cristina Borbon and Iñaki Urdangarin (the king's sister and brother-in-law). One of the things I like about Spain is that it parodies the rich, not the poor.


If you don't like seeing those at the lower end of the social scale parodied, don't watch BBC2"Meet the UKIPPERS"
These people were parodies.
Be thankful Nigel Farage is no Marine Le Pen....
Deeply depressing.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I nominate Cristina Borbon and Iñaki Urdangarin (the king's sister and brother-in-law). One of the things I like about Spain is that it parodies the rich, not the poor.


That's true, but I think it's because there's so much "reality" tv that there's no need to parody the Waynes that Mary talks about...!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Donald mcgill*



mrypg9 said:


> No group is above being parodied, though. I really like those Donald McGill postcards, there's nothing like them nowadays. They're just crude and obscene now.
> Silly people come at all social levels.
> Don't you think the UK parodies the rich and powerful, though? There are sometimes excellent cartoonists, can't remember the one who does The Guardian cartoons.
> Wayne and Waynetta Slob are recognizable types, sadly. I came across them whilst attempting to educate their children.


Yes, I still remember those Mcgill postcards and always amused me. They could be seen at any British seaside resort and some were really quite smutty. 
What is sold nowadays at holiday spots?


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Spain is 2nd noisy country after Japan in the world.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Justina said:


> Yes, I still remember those Mcgill postcards and always amused me. They could be seen at any British seaside resort and some were really quite smutty.
> What is sold nowadays at holiday spots?


I've seen salt and pepper pots shaped liked penises, milk jugs like breasts....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Back to the OPs question. I think, since I know they've lived in Spain for a good many years (they had been in Spain for a good few years when I met them 6 years ago), that she just wants some recommendations and ideas of other places so that they can go and investigate further

Jo xxx


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> do you want to stay in Spain??


....Possibly. Not France though and we need to stay in Europe.


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

teatime said:


> This is an odd post, I live on the Costa Del Sol and I don't suffer any of things that you describe, well, ok it does get hot in the summer but, erm, this is Spain!
> 
> We are further down the coast, in between Fuengirola and Marbella and it's lovely and peaceful here, I think maybe you should just look at where you're actually having your coffee. Near us is a place called Calla de Mijas and even though its almost next to the main A7 coast road, its perfectly quiet and relaxing.
> 
> If you want somewhere that is cooler with a different type of life, then you certainly need to look a lot further north but remember, the further away you get from areas like the Costa Del Sol, the less British influences you will find so you may not be able to get certain UK foods that you like, etc.


On the coast you don't hear the dogs as much, but people still keep them in their apartments which you and I know is wrong unless they are exercised. Inland is a whole different story and if you are unfortunate enough to live near someone who owns 'hunting dogs' (podencos) which are very often mistreated/not fed properly, Oh my goodness, the screeching is unbelievable.

Do you not find the ferias, say the Fuengirola International Feria, interminably long over several days, over loud, cheap and nasty?? What a wonderful opportunity to display international customs, culture, food etc, but of course a very tall order over several days. The annual Feria in Alhaurin el Grande is like the old fashioned carnivals + a Fair all very cheap and pointless. As was the Frigiliana Fiesta that was supposed to celebrate 3 religions in the town.


----------



## XXXXX (Feb 21, 2015)

Try huerta nueva in almeria, you may like it quieter there. :fingerscrossed:


----------

